

How did organized crime attempt to ransack PayPal in the early years? - mg1313
http://www.quora.com/How-did-organized-crime-attempt-to-ransack-PayPal-in-the-early-years

======
frankel0
It is interesting to hear that eBay originally was against the use of PayPal.
Did they at one time have a competing system that they were trying to push? It
seems to me that anything that would allow users to simplify their payment
would be a good thing. I am guessing that PayPal originally wanted to take
credit cards directly (?).

